# Help me put together the perfect 5gal luxury home



## Rcguerra (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I am not a millionaire. But I am planning to have a betta tank at my desk at work, and for me to do so it can't look cheap otherwise I do get in trouble. So here is the thread: If you had a US$200.00 budget for a desktop aquarium for a single male betta, how would you spend it?

TANK: I'm very inclined to get the new Fluval V Spec, but I heard the filter is too strong for a betta. Along the same lines, any recommendation? There is a jbj 12 gallon on my local Craig's list for $100, but that's too big and too pricey, living no money for anything else. Unless you recommend getting that one if it is a bargain. I can go up to 10 gallons, as long as it is a decent shape for an office space and is not bigger than my desktop computer. JbJ looks awesome, and I really dig the black background. Anything out there similar for less?

Heater: No idea, not even where to start. the price range varies, and I don't want to spend more than the necessary money to get a heater. At the same time, I want something with a decent thermostat so the water doesn't get into 100F as I already read about. Please help me on this one.

Filter: if for any reason these nano tubes, fully integrated systems are not a good idea, please point me in the right direction

plants: I would rather have at least one natural plant inside the aquarium instead of silk one (I already read: no plastics to avoid fin damage). I really like the looks of the moss balls, but is there a plant that (no matter how ugly it looks) is beneficial to Bettas?

My purchase will take place in January. Between now and then I am reading about water quality, tank size, nitrogen cycle and everything else. If you can contribute with a list of everything I need to make this the dream home to this generic betta that I will rescue from the local big pet store, I appreciate it.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

At pet stores you can get a ten gallon kit for 50.00$ black sand, live plants, driftwood, and a weak filter or sponge filter it would be cool if you had plants like peace lilies growing out of holes in the lid.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Not sure the cost of them over there, but I personally would ditch the kit idea. I find a lot of equipment in kit style tanks tend to be either fairly low quality or not really suitable for a betta. 

If it was me with that budget, I would purchase a 25 or 30cm Mr Aqua rimless aquarium cube. I would look into the Aquaclear HOB range of filters, as well as Eheim jager or Fluval 25-50 watt heaters. 

Anubias, java fern, bolbitis etc. are really low care plants that are very commonly available. Best way to get cheap plants that are of high quality? Join a planted tank forum and become part of the community there. You can usually pick up lots of different plants in the classifieds section for a great price. Generally quite a bit cheaper than what's available through online or brick and mortar stores. 

Plants like those mentioned above don't need artificial light, fertilisers or special substrate to grow, so are very budget friendly.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Marmo and java moss are great my ten gallon kit from petsmart worked out great.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?um=1&h...I&biw=768&bih=878&sei=i72VUJ7kJcq5ywG2t4CgAQ# http://www.google.com/search?um=1&h...2.192.1632.7j8.15.0...0.0...1ac.1.ncoGTePlQdE http://www.google.com/search?um=1&h...AA&biw=768&bih=878&sei=u1eWUK7vDamEygGB74G4BA


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

since pretty much everything else has been covered, i've got a recommendation for decoration/hidey spot. we just picked this http://www.petco.com/product/118880...nt-Ruins-Collection.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch up for Jack Skellington's tank and it's absolutely beautiful, and fully hollow with plenty of in-and-out openings for him to swim through. the tree stump on the top is open as well, so you could have some stem plants growing out of it into a canopy at the water surface. it'd be lovely in a little forest of anubias nanas, i think.


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 2, 2012)

My main desire with the kits is just the fact that they are all self-contained with a nice way to hide all the components (including having the heater out of the field of vision). Can that be achieved with a custom set? Do they glue compartments or sell aquariums with hollow chambers, like the kits but with room for your on set-up?

It might be a good idea to drop the smart phone and go on a field research trip instead of checking stuff online.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.bing.com/search?q=ten+ga...ten+gallon+tank+kits+petsmart&sc=0-0&sp=-1&sk=


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Rcguerra said:


> My main desire with the kits is just the fact that they are all self-contained with a nice way to hide all the components (including having the heater out of the field of vision). Can that be achieved with a custom set? Do they glue compartments or sell aquariums with hollow chambers, like the kits but with room for your on set-up?
> 
> It might be a good idea to drop the smart phone and go on a field research trip instead of checking stuff online.


most filters and heaters can be easily disguised through advantageous placement of plants and inserts. if you use a HOB filter (hang-on-back) you can place a few very tall bushy plants (either live or silk) in front of it to hide it from view (this will also cause any current from the filter to be dispersed and minimally bothersome to your betta) as for heaters, most are slim and tube-shaped, and don't stand out heavily in a well-decorated tank. you can also use an under-gravel pad heater, but you have to be more careful about the temperature since most aren't adjustable. if it's too warm, you can plug it into a dimmer to adjust the temperature.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have heard and seen many Bettas like to hang out near the Heater they are curous and adventurous you should also get IAL if you are going for everything in a ten gallon you could keep some Dwarf Cories. You could also keep semi-aquatic plants like pothos in the filter in if in the lid the roots growing in are good hiding spots for Bettas.


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you for all the contribution. Keep them coming please!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.bing.com/search?q=five+gallon+tank+kits&FORM=AWRE http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/home/ 
Bettas love planted tanks the link above you can get pals, IALs, and plants.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Hm... Don't know how much you're into DIY stuff, but could you get a regular aquarium and then make a hidden internal compartment to house an internal filter and heater?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could use the heaters you hide in the subsrate.


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 2, 2012)

My friend that is an experienced aquarist from Discovery Cove (a sister theme park of Sea World here in Orlando) told me to do that. I just think the amount of hours to learn best silicon, custom cut resin/glass, etc should be devoted to learn more about the fish and plants. After all, this is just my first tNk ever.






pittipuppylove said:


> Hm... Don't know how much you're into DIY stuff, but could you get a regular aquarium and then make a hidden internal compartment to house an internal filter and heater?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I spend most of my spare time at school resding aquariums books.


----------



## Lady Courage (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't really have any suggestions for you, but I do hear really good things about Fluval. Plus I think the style of their tanks is breathtakingly gorgeous. They ARE a bit costly, but I think they look their price.

I have a Fluval View, which I decided on more for the lid seal than the look of it. It's a nice tank and I love it, but the graphic on the back really detracts from the "pricy" look. So probably not the best choice for you... But I am perfectly satisfied with it's performance thus far.

Looking forward to seeing what you end up doing!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are Fluvals the ones with no lid?


----------



## Lady Courage (Oct 2, 2012)

Not all of them. Some do I think, but all of the ones I've seen have at least a lid you can purchase separately. Cool thing about them is that oftentimes the lids look practically invisible. Makes for an ultra sleek look.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> since pretty much everything else has been covered, i've got a recommendation for decoration/hidey spot. we just picked this http://www.petco.com/product/118880...nt-Ruins-Collection.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch up for Jack Skellington's tank and it's absolutely beautiful, and fully hollow with plenty of in-and-out openings for him to swim through. the tree stump on the top is open as well, so you could have some stem plants growing out of it into a canopy at the water surface. it'd be lovely in a little forest of anubias nanas, i think.


My betta got stuck in something like this. :shock: I thought he wouldn't be able to fit...apparently, half of him could. Just be careful and measure all the in and out openings. Block all of the openings that might be iffy. the Hydro Theo Heater SO FAR hasn't gone haywire on me yet, and I do suggest it. Good luck!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

cjz96 said:


> My betta got stuck in something like this. :shock: I thought he wouldn't be able to fit...apparently, half of him could. Just be careful and measure all the in and out openings. Block all of the openings that might be iffy. the Hydro Theo Heater SO FAR hasn't gone haywire on me yet, and I do suggest it. Good luck!


i looked it over, and the only opening that's iffy is that little upper-level window. i've gotta wait till Jack arrives to be sure of his size, but other than that, the openings are nice and big with smooth, non-dangerous edges.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Be careful with decorations some are too sharp.


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 2, 2012)

New concern: do heaters work with with plastic tanks? I just found something that might be the perfect fit!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Rcguerra said:


> New concern: do heaters work with with plastic tanks? I just found something that might be the perfect fit!


Yes.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Rcguerra said:


> New concern: do heaters work with with plastic tanks? I just found something that might be the perfect fit!


i don't see why they wouldn't...they don't get too hot, just warm enough to keep the water at a steady temperature.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have heard heaters can damage plastic tanks.


----------



## Luxavior (Sep 30, 2012)

I managed to get a heater, filter, gravel, 7 silk plants, a betta leaf, a marimo, and all the water quality chemicals & tests, epsom & aquarium salts, and food for my 10g tank for $30 shy of $200.

You should be able to get away with just the food, water conditioners, deco and tank for way cheaper than $200 but I wanted to make sure I wouldn't have to run out in the middle of the night to Walmart to get much needed medicines.

Live plants are more ideal than silk plants as they help keep the water clean which means a bit less water changing, so as this would be an office pet, I'd recommend live plants.

Plus they look nicer


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 2, 2012)

So far, this is what I have in mind:

Tank: low iron Mr. Aqua 12"x12"x12" glass cube on amazon for about 60 bucks;

Light: AL-12WM: Finnex FugeRay Unibody Ultra Slim LED Fixture - 12" Daylight +Moonlights. About 50

Heater: mini heater from hydor (15W) for about 15 bucks.

I just need help now with a good filtration system for a 6.6g tank that will not create a lot of current.

Plants will come once I read more, but with this light I can even ru some red leaves that they will be fine.

Same thing about gravel, substrate, ornaments and (if necessary) the silk plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Live plants are pretty cheap at pet stores.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

heres what i got

14 gallon tank at petco, came with filter,heater,fish net,tub of flakes and water conditioner and thermometer - 70 dollars

you can get the same kit in 10 gallon for 50 - 60 dollars. the filter is an aqueon quiet flo filter, it seems fine for bettas,

got a bag of black gravel for 15 bucks. u can prob get cheap snad for about 5 bucks some place.

1 piece of dritwood - 4 bucks

2 live plants 6 bucks.

a pack of fake plants with 3 in it - 10 bucks

tub if betta flakes - 4 bucks

betta fish - 3 bucks

a japanese style hut ornament 10 bucks



so all in for a ten gallon with some real driftwood and a couple live plants and a hut of some sort for hiding and your fish and food and all that stuff your lookin at maybe 90 - 110 bucks all together and your tank will look great


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

In a ten gallon 4 or five dwarf cories are an option.


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 2, 2012)

Do you have a picture of your final setup? This sounds amazing!



Juicebox said:


> heres what i got
> 
> 14 gallon tank at petco, came with filter,heater,fish net,tub of flakes and water conditioner and thermometer - 70 dollars
> 
> ...


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

I Have My Betta In A Half Gallon Bowl With Neon Rocks And A Mini Treasure Chest... Is That Bad? 

Swimmy Brock Keithley Blue Betta


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

swimmysmommy said:


> I Have My Betta In A Half Gallon Bowl With Neon Rocks And A Mini Treasure Chest... Is That Bad?
> 
> Swimmy Brock Keithley Blue Betta


It is not ideal. You should probably make a new post if you have your own question or you'd like to know how to improve your bettas habitat, as you will likely get more answers.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Rcguerra said:


> So far, this is what I have in mind:
> 
> Tank: low iron Mr. Aqua 12"x12"x12" glass cube on amazon for about 60 bucks;
> 
> ...


Mr Aqua tanks are very good quality for the price, from what I've heard, so that's a nice choice! I have a 3.5 gallon tank from the "sister line", ADA, and haven't ever been happier with a fish tank.

For the heater, I'd bump that up to a Hydor Theo 25 or 50 watt adjustable. I think you can find one of those for 20$ or so on Amazon, much less if you buy from one of the third-party sellers linked on the website. Those 15$ mini-heaters aren't adjustable and could freeze or fry your fish. Plus, I'm not sure that such a low wattage will heat a 5 gallon at all.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006JLPG8/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=

As for the filter, I highly recommend the Eden 501 mini canister. I'm running one on my 3.5 gallon mentioned before, and the flow is not too strong for my halfmoon male. To make the flow REALLY weak, you can use the spraybar provided with the filter and point it towards the tank wall, which reduces the current to the bare minimum. If Eden brand isn't available where you are, don't be tempted by Red Sea or Azoo Palm nano filters. From what I've heard from people on other forums, those filters are terribly made and break at the drop of a hat.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

swimmysmommy said:


> I Have My Betta In A Half Gallon Bowl With Neon Rocks And A Mini Treasure Chest... Is That Bad?
> 
> Swimmy Brock Keithley Blue Betta


 With daily water changes he can survive but it is not ideal. Your Betta would greatly prefer as big as you can get. Also bigger tanks need less water changes.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

Rcguerra said:


> Do you have a picture of your final setup? This sounds amazing!


if you click my profile you can see pics in my albums,im just about to completely empty my tank in the next couple weeks to do a natural planted tank,ive been lookin many videos on youtube and i just love all the natural plants in tanks, some of the fake ones i bought are allready fading colour after 3 - 4 weeks and the black gravel from petco the black is chipping off and can see the whiteish original colour of the gravel in spots


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love your Betta.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Wow, $200?? You can make a betta verrry happy, lol. I found "professional" 5g tanks at my LFS. They were $20 but top quality. I think they are meant to be photo tanks. The glass was thicker than say a Wal-Mart tank and the materials were very nice dare I say elegant. The glass was absolutely crystal clear. I'm going back to snag the 2.5g for a photo tank because there are glass dividers that I can get for it.
I could totally see a LED bar sitting on top of a nice glass top. I have fallen in LOVE with sand in my tanks. I'm going to pick up some black sand for my next one. Definitely, with your budget, you can get a nice enough light set up to grow plants. Live plants just add a whole new dimension IMO.

I have also started to lean towards no fake decor. I think the natural stuff like unique driftwood (the Mopani from Foster Smith is amazing for the price)and plants is stunning. I'm planning a slate shelf since my floors are done and I have lots of broken tiles left. I find the slate shapes easily and I can buff rough edges easily.

Anyway, that's how I would make my 5g fishy palace!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If 5 is a palace what is ten:lol:.


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 2, 2012)

deso said:


> (...) For the heater, I'd bump that up to a Hydor Theo 25 or 50 watt adjustable. I think you can find one of those for 20$ or so on Amazon, much less if you buy from one of the third-party sellers linked on the website. Those 15$ mini-heaters aren't adjustable and could freeze or fry your fish. Plus, I'm not sure that such a low wattage will heat a 5 gallon at all.


You were not the only one recommending something more "serious". I ended up getting the Aqueon Pro 50 with the power monitor light.

Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just used the heater that came with the tank.


----------

